# Current Listening with Youtube Videos



## neoshredder

Since some are posting youtube videos which slow some peoples computers down, I thought it would be better to have a thread only on youtube videos. CD Covers are fine with the other thread though.


----------



## Turangalîla

Good idea! I mostly post YouTube in current listening anyways...


----------



## Renaissance

*Zelenka - Requiem in D (ZWV 48)

*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Thanks Neoshredder! I don't have any problems with YouTube vids on my desktop at home but I access the site a lot with mobile devices (cellphone, tablet etc.) and that's when I have trouble. So now I know I can still check out the Current listening thread without problems and avoid this thread when I'm mobile. I think it's probably a good idea to keep a thread with only YouTube videos anyway for folks that like to use YouTube a lot. That way they have a reference thread.

Kevin


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## MaestroViolinist

This is a good idea Neoshredder!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Now this


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## MaestroViolinist

Don't think I would care for the actual opera though.


----------



## Renaissance

Continuing with Tafelmusik, part 2 :


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Chrythes

After Mahler's Das Lied von Der Erde -









It's time for Brahm's awesome choral work -









Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Renaissance

Wonderful early-baroque music.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## kv466

What are trying to do, Shredder? Pure silliness. I'll stick with my good buddy, DanielFullard's thread.


----------



## Renaissance

Henry Purcell - Fantasias for Viols (Les Voix Humaines)


----------



## jani




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Art Rock

One of my all-time favourite pieces in a perfect rendition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Giuliani: Grand overture. My favourite performance:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HIP Bruckner: mass no. 3 just the Kyrie.


----------



## presto

Not classical link, but Richard Hills is also an extremely fine classical organist too.
I'm very lucky to have one of the finest Compton Organs in the country on my door step!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Love it!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

And now this because CoAG insists on me listening to it:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The first thing I heard Celibidache conduct was Mozart's requiem and after that I used to stay well away from any of his recordings, but I've only heard good things about his Bruckner so I decided to try it out and WOW!!! Amazing interpretation! It's slow but it really brings out the more majestic and dramatic feeling of the music.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ Beatiful work, I must say! I love Takemitsu's guitar works especially.

Listening to Mahler 7


----------



## jani

The raw energy on this piece of music is too great even to describe!
It has my favorite fugue subject ever ( the first one).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

:tiphat:

"I think I prefer this language...." Glazunov's music!!!


----------



## jani




----------



## Renaissance

The beginning must be one of the most profound musical moments ever created.


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## neoshredder




----------



## tdc




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Renaissance

Beethoven Piano Trio *Op.1*, No.3, mvt.1






And Piano Trio Op.70, No.2, mvt. 2


----------



## starthrower

Ginastera's beautiful 3rd quartet w/ soprano vocalist in 5 movts
Available from Brilliant Classics


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## cwarchc

This is an entertaining piece from a composer I'd never heard of.
He was from Belgium in the early 19th century


----------



## violadude




----------



## tdc

A very intense guitar composition. No novelties or gimmicks here, just brilliant composing.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

More Schubert 




(my favourite symphony by him)


----------



## jani




----------



## cwarchc




----------



## jani

This version is defeinitely one of the best ones that i have heard about this piece.


----------



## jani




----------



## neoshredder

Unsuk Chin - Cello Concerto


----------



## appoggiatura

In my opinion one of the best performances of the movement.
What a brass, what an orchestra! What a music


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Comparing this:





With this:





I think Heifetz is technically better, but I don't know who I prefer yet.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Renaissance

My god, what's this ?! Sounds heavenly.


----------



## cwarchc

Just watched this.


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## jani

cwarchc said:


> Just watched this.


DAAMN I watched that yesterday too :O


----------



## jani




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## violadude

MaestroViolinist said:


> This is a good idea Neoshredder!


I've played the viola version of this.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

(Don't ask me why because I rarely listen to piano music)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ You should hear my "rendition" of that. And my rendition of op. 10 no. 12. :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^ You should hear my "rendition" of that. And my rendition of op. 10 no. 12. :lol:


Why, is it really bad?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Why, is it really bad?


It sounds like this:

Srjhkrsfknjsrfhkjdffkjhdfknjefrkgjhtehkerfkjhrfekjndvfbhkvdfjndffkgruishkjhfvdhkujhkfdfkugehkuhgtethyibeihntbvuih


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It sounds like this:
> 
> Srjhkrsfknjsrfhkjdffkjhdfknjefrkgjhtehkerfkjhrfekjndvfbhkvdfjndffkgruishkjhfvdhkujhkfdfkugehkuhgtethyibeihntbvuih


Interesting...


----------



## Clump

I just listened to all the videos on page 4 simultaneously

I am the new Ives


----------



## MaestroViolinist

^You can also listen to this:





(Although, I prefer Itzhak Perlman playing it)


----------



## violadude

MaestroViolinist said:


> ^You can also listen to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Although, I prefer Itzhak Perlman playing it)


OH EM GEE

I love Itzhak Perlman's recording of Tchaikovsky's violin concerto.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> OH EM GEE
> 
> I love Itzhak Perlman's recording of Tchaikovsky's violin concerto.


Yeah, it's the best one I've heard so far, everyone else doesn't play it... Well I won't say "right" because they're all technically right, but they just don't put the right feeling into it IMO.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like Jascha Heifetz's Tchaikovsky violin concerto.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like Jascha Heifetz's Tchaikovsky violin concerto.


Of course you do.  But it's not as good as Perlman's.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Of course you do.  But it's not as good as Perlman's.


I don't know Perlman's but I think it's safe to assume that his version is better.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't know Perlman's but I think it's safe to assume that his version is better.


That sounds more like it. :lol:


----------



## violadude

Perlman's version has tons of swagger.


----------



## Lisztian

Probably my favourite disk in the Leslie Howard Liszt traversal (and one of my favourites in general) - more because of the amazing music (although i've never really liked the opening piece) than the playing although it is one of Howard's finer efforts.


----------



## cwarchc

You need to listen to this one.
Perlman is too "flashy" for me


----------



## Lasia

I have recently listened a lot of minimalistic composers like Philip Glass and Arvo Pärt. This composer sounds so awesome I had to post it here. Every instrument just repeat its part and together form a perfect combination.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

cwarchc said:


> You need to listen to this one.
> Perlman is too "flashy" for me


Ok, that's my second favourite now.


----------



## Squirrel




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This recording strikes me as rather odd:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Normally I don't like Julia Fischer but this recording has changed my mind.


----------



## jani




----------



## cwarchc

This rendition brings tears, don't know why
It just connects???


----------



## cwarchc

MaestroViolinist said:


>


OK another master, you have great taste


----------



## MaestroViolinist

cwarchc said:


> OK another master, you have great taste


Thank you, but so do you obviously, you introduced me to this man:


----------



## jani

The best flashmob ever.


----------



## Zauberberg




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Matthew Hindson's _Rush._ Believe it or not, he was originally inspired by Mendelssohn with this piece.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## neoshredder

Link from Jani.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The most amazing performance I have ever seen of Bach's Orchestral Suite no. 3:






omg i <3 reinhard göbel


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This sounds like poo


----------



## neoshredder

On Orchestral Suite 3. Great performance. Though I thought movement 2 was played too fast. Just not used to it being played that fast.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> On Orchestral Suite 3. Great performance. Though I thought movement 2 was played too fast. Just not used to it being played that fast.


Yeah I was a little surprised, but who knows? Maybe that's the way they did it back then. I'm listening to it again to clean my ears out of Furtwängler's horrendous excreta.


----------



## neoshredder

Xenakis. Very interesting stuff here.


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The most amazing performance I have ever seen of Bach's Orchestral Suite no. 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg i <3 reinhard göbel


This again. 'Tis superb.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I think I prefer this one...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ Richard Tognetti and the Australian Chamber Orchestra is the best you're ever gonna get for Mozart's violin concertos

Listening to Bach's Mass in B minor played by the Bach Collegium Japan and Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## jdk

Keep coming back for more!


----------



## jani

Beethoven Symphony no. 6 in F major 'pastoral' on period instruments 
I think it sound even better with period instruments.


----------



## Squirrel

Lauritz Melchior singing _Allmächt'ger Vater_ in Richard Wagner's Rienzi


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## clavichorder




----------



## MaestroViolinist

Ok, so this must be where the saying "changing your tune" comes from. It literally does change several times. It starts off with modern sounding music, then it turns into something you would hear in France or at a merry go round, then it goes all dramatic like. Kinda funny. And I love the trombone in this piece.


----------



## newuser

I'm trying to find a video that was on youtube a few months ago. It was Elgar's Nimrod from Enigma Variations played to a japanese audience. 

It was really something special, it was in full HD, and the musicians were really just connected to each other.. looking at each other and not the music.. I don't really know how to describe how special it was, but I've seen other people looking for it in the comments section of other videos. 

If anyone can find it for me, I'd be very happy!


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## Trout

clavichorder said:


>


Heh, I uploaded that video.


----------



## clavichorder

Edit: a good companion to Lisztian's post, I see.

The Waltz melody has been going through my head all day, so I must put up a video, its so catchy!


----------



## jdk

clavichorder said:


> Edit: a good companion to Lisztian's post, I see.
> 
> The Waltz melody has been going through my head all day, so I must put up a video, its so catchy!


The intro sounds very similar to one of Muse's 'Exogenesis' tracks. They used a piece of Beethoven, but form hearing the above intro immediately reminded me of that muse track.


----------



## clavichorder

Lisztian said:


>


I can't remember if I'd heard that piece before, but I love it!


----------



## clavichorder

One of Medtner's most mysterious sounding skazki, I love this piece, and I am very appreciative of this very skilled player for uploading it.


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## pmschmidt

If I may, I would like to direct your attention to a few charming pieces that Pau (Pablo) Casals wrote in his youth and that were never published until quite recently.
I hope you find a minute to check out this Reverie and if you are interested, you will find several more pieces on my youtube-channel.



Cheers, Peter


----------



## cwarchc

In my search for cello music.
I'm listening to this one at the moment


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Lisztian

This has long been one of my very favourite piano works by Liszt. It depicts disturbing states of mind to such an acute and realistic degree...music very rarely dares to go where this piece does. I agree with Phillip Thompson who considers it "one of the most powerful arguments ever made for the ability of music to communicate things that cannot otherwise be expressed."


----------



## Lisztian

This is amazing.


----------



## clavichorder

*Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rococo Theme*

So early in the season, and yet I may not be so moved again until next season, statistically speaking from my point of view, unless this is an exceptional season. I was expecting a sort of refined Tchaikovsky neo-classicism, but his "idyllic concept of 18th century music" is merely pure Tchaikovsky at his most elegant. The "rococo theme" is none other than his own. The cellist who performed it was marvelous too, incredible clarity in the low and potentially growling notes, and pure tones in the higher notes, expressive and yet more focused on the music, and he happened to be the Seattle Symphony principal and not some solo touring hotshot. Wonderful piece, now one of my favorite pieces of all time in so short a period of getting acquainted. This may have been Tchaikovsky's 18th century ideal, but for me this is a musical ideal.


----------



## Ondine

Mozart's Fifth, KV 22 

First Movement. Just amazing, isn't it?


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^
There is that trend going around to give Mozart's early symphonies a bad rep, and yet his early symphonies were already the equals of the best Johann Christian's(Bach) and superior to Carl Friedrich Abel's. I love that light gallant symphony style.


----------



## Ondine

clavichorder said:


> [...]I love that light gallant symphony style.


Yes, and what most enchants me is the line of the 'basso continuo'. Beautiful.


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## BrunaUXM

*Please anyone know this song? * I need help because i am very interested to know the composer of this music:






_Thanks everyone you are very kind_ 

:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

BrunaUXM said:


> *Please anyone know this song? * I need help because i am very interested to know the composer of this music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks everyone you are very kind_
> 
> :tiphat:


That is the 3rd mvt of Brahms' 3rd Symphony


----------



## BrunaUXM

Thank you very much *clavichorder*. I love this music!!


----------



## Ondine

Mitsuko's enchantment at the piano... God!


----------



## Lisztian

Lisztian said:


>


Now this:


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## clavichorder

I don't know if the mods will take issue with this, but I'm posting a track by Anthony Pateras, who might be the first living composer I ever had a CD of. I can't find the CD and its been years, but I searched him on youtube and found this. Its title alone is worth posting, but the music is very atmospheric.


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## MaryG

Brahms : Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, op. 25


----------



## neoshredder

Henze - Sinfonia 7


----------



## neoshredder

Almost tearing up. So beautiful.


----------



## kitaro

One of the very first compositions of Mozart. His style is already recognizable.


----------



## Lisztian

Berlioz is one of my three favourite composers, along with Liszt and Beethoven, and this work is among my favourites by him. It's also interesting the influence Berlioz' depictions of hell and also the rise into heaven had on Liszt's Dante Symphony. IMO Liszt did both better, but the Berlioz influence is clear - especially with heaven.

Musically this was a good performance, but i'm not sure what to think about the staging.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Guest

[Whoops - wrong place!]


----------



## neoshredder

Great piece from Dittersdorf. And happy birthday to him.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## PetrB

well, now this is double posted in both 'current listening.' Not that that is necessarily a bad thing....

Vivaldi The 8 Concertos for Viola d'Amore


----------



## cwarchc

I love this
Even though it makes me cry


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## cwarchc

A great piece played by one of the masters (rip)


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## xuantu

Don't know if anybody has posted this yet. This is "the white cypress" (for viola and orchestra) by contemporary French composer Hugues Dufourt, which finds viola in one of its favorite moods - dark, apocalyptic, death-bound. It is about a ghostly tree standing in a whitewashed landscape. Am I getting it right?

Dufourt: "Le Cyprès blanc" 1/4 





Dufourt: "Le Cyprès blanc" 2/4 





Dufourt: "Le Cyprès blanc" 3/4 





Dufourt: "Le Cyprès blanc" 4/4 





Speaking of which, I realize that I am a sucker for anything written for viola and orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

1985


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## Schubussy

/\ My favourite Sibelius symphony.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Schubussy

Giving Schnittke a listen... I quite like it.


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Turangalîla

LISTEN, this is SO funny...at 36:20 they are singing "Don't call me Marmalade, call me Sissy!"


----------



## clavichorder

A really funky minuet, I like.





This is lovely and intricate too:


----------



## Renaissance

<3 <3 <3


----------



## cwarchc

This is awesome






followed by part 2


----------



## Arsakes




----------



## Lisztian




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Lisztian

One of my favourite works.


----------



## clavichorder

Very moving piece, the whole sextet is great, but the 2nd mvt is easiest to find.




3rd mvt.


----------



## Renaissance

This guy is amazing ! I like looking at him while conducting :lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

This actually has very classical touch...


----------



## Flamme

Renaissance said:


> Wonderful early-baroque music.


Ooh nice...Will fill my time till departure...


----------



## Renaissance




----------



## Quartetfore

Any body downloading music so that they can burn a cd? If so, how are you doing it and how does it sound.


----------



## Renaissance

I obsessively feel the need to listen to this little and sweet piece over and over again...Sorry for the pics...inappropriate for such a night, I know


----------



## Flamme

Great violin!


----------



## Flamme

Catchy song and beautiful landscapes


----------



## Flamme

And for slow sinking into dreams...


----------



## Flamme

BEAUTIFUL SONG


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

In view of the thread just initiated by Rapide...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Il_Penseroso

Otto Klemperer in Rehearsal and Performance: Last Concert 1971 with the New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Great cover with unique TON touch...


----------



## Flamme

Eargasm


----------



## Renaissance

I can't believe how good the first part is...






@Flamme, this is the right topic for non-classical music : http://www.talkclassical.com/6106-non-classical-im-currently-165.html#post392753

Just to keep the things in order.


----------



## Flamme

Well i was told this is the only one to post YT videos dunno....


----------



## starthrower

Conversation with Conlon Nancarrow 1977

[YT]v=eKK3wY1jBeI&list[/YT]


----------



## Vaneyes

Prom 27/Aug. '12 - BBC Scottish SO/Runnicles


----------



## starthrower

Penderecki-Devils Of Loudun


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Wandering




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

A recital with Sebastien and Sayo Lipman. This work is from their 2007 Naxos album.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme




----------



## starthrower

Anders Hillborg- Cold Heat


----------



## Chrythes

It's a great way to enjoy Wagner for those who are not interested in Opera.


----------



## Zauberberg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Percy Grainger.......


----------



## Flamme




----------



## clavichorder

Not just listening, watching:


----------



## neoshredder

Amazing.


----------



## DrKilroy

clavichorder said:


> Not just listening, watching:


Kapustin is definitely one of the greatest living composers. :tiphat:

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Novelette

I deeply admire Valentina's talent! And I covet that Boesendorfer piano.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Adagietto

Bomtempo symphonies


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc




----------



## Novelette

I'm enjoying the Petite Suite by Jean Roger-Ducasse. I never listened to his works before, but they're very nice.


----------



## worov

Shostakovich Preludes, opus 34 :


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In a lighter mood! here today..................


----------



## worov

I'm listening some early Prokofiev today. This little piece is amazing :


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## sehmett

Wonderful Callas!


----------



## sehmett

I think that noone performed this better than her!


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy




----------



## conclass

Just the first movement. I can't ever get tired of this performance by Han-na Chang!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cwarchc

Never heard of MacCunn before, which is a shame, this is very good


----------



## Novelette

This very excellent cantata by the unfortunately obscure Nicholas Porpora.


----------



## cwarchc

A very talented Russian violinist, her Bach is also very good


----------



## cwarchc

I'm making no excuses for posting another one of Alina Ibragimova, here she playing with her father on double bass, he is amazing


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Feathers

Thanks to lostid's recommendation:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## CypressWillow

The incredible in full performance of the ineffable (apologies to Oscar):






Exquisite.


----------



## CypressWillow

I've been besotted by this piece since first I heard it:






And with lyrics:






Lovely vocals and images:






Well, I did warn you I'm besotted!


----------



## Novelette

Serene.


----------



## Cirpi

Josef Suk's violin pieces op. 17


----------



## worov

I recently fell in love with this Scarlatti sonata :






I can't get enough of it.


----------



## DrKilroy

A really cool piece. 






Best regards, Dr


----------



## Novelette

A remarkable piano concerto!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I thought you guys would get a kick out of this. Jazz guitarist Frank Vignola shreds Beethoven's 5th symphony's first movement. Great stuff really!






Kevin


----------



## ArthurBrain

An extract from Gerard Grisey's "Partiels". Spectral with colourful harmonics..


----------



## NightHawk

Hi Renaissance,

If you like the A major and don't already know it, try the D major - it's all wonderful but the 2nd movement is worth the lot. 

Emmanuel Pahud (principal flute w Berlin Phil)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Berio*: Sinfonia, with ACO/Spanjaard et al (12.10.10)


----------



## worov




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Joris




----------



## mnsCA

J.D. Zelenka's Six Triosonatas for Two Oboes and Bassoon. I particularly love number 6.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Gerard Grisey's* death day, November 11.


----------



## science

This needs to be bumped.


----------



## Blake

Nikolai Myaskovsky : Symphony No.6 in E flat minor, Op.23


----------



## worov




----------



## science

More bump. 25 and bump.


----------



## techniquest

I've recently found this magnificent work by American composer David Maslanka. This is his Symphony No.4 which is scored for woodwinds, brass, percussion, harp and organ. This is just the last 8 minutes of a superb recording by the Dallas Wind Symphony under Jerry Junkin, and I have to say _what an ending!!_


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by clara s' recent purchase of. :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Debates prompted me.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Schubussy

Toshio Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean


----------



## Rhythm

*A playlist of 2013 Cliburn preliminaries*






The synch for audio/visual isn't what I'd wish it to have been.

I guess the playlist will show up here? I'm new to this vid feature. Just testing.


----------



## Rhythm

*Reverie by Claude Debussy | Francois-Joël Thiollier, pianist*


----------



## Rhythm

*George Gershwin | restored original 1931 film*





^ I Got Rhythm


----------



## Vaneyes

1992


----------



## Rhythm

Coming home this evening, I caught the ending of Poulenc's Sonata for piano four-hands on the radio. I couldn't get Poulenc outta my head. This offering is his Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra.

From Youtube notes. 
- Composer: Francis Jean Marcel Poulenc (7 January 1899 -- 30 January 1963)
- Orchestra: Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
- Conductor: Pierre Dervaux
- Soloists: Francis Poulenc (piano), Jacques Février (piano)
- Year of recording: 1957


----------



## Vaneyes

A sampling of *Piazzolla* in a smaller setting. Most attractive. :tiphat:


----------



## Rhythm

*^ Astor Piazzolla | Libertango*





^ Astor Piazzolla | Libertango

On the closest deserted island I know not where, yet if I were there, I would've chosen these two for special occasional listening. You might as well say, "Okay. I'll see you later," because I would've already said , 'I _vahnt_ to be alone.'

There are instrumentalists and dancers who acknowledge each other with smiles and nods during their performances. I notice things like that, among other things, naturally.





^ Astor Piazzolla | Libertango 
From Youtube notes. Published on Jul 28, 2012
Moscow City Symphony "Russian Philharmonic"
Phonograph Jazz Band
Conductor - Honoured Artist of Russia, Sergey Zhilin
Soloists - Yuri Medyanik (bandoneon), Rodion Petrov (violin)
Pair of dancers - Inna Svechnikova, Dmitry Chernysh
Moscow International House of Music, Svetlanov Hall
September 30, 2010​


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Winterreisender

I am simply obsessed with this concerto by Vivaldi: RV 559 (Concerto in Tromba Marina for 2 violins, 2 recorders, 2 mandolins, 2 chalumeaux, 2 theorbos, cello, strings & continuo in C Major). That there are so many solo instruments makes for such a colourful sound. It is also Vivaldi at his melodic best.


----------



## Itullian

Winterreisender said:


> I am simply obsessed with this concerto by Vivaldi: RV 559 (Concerto in Tromba Marina for 2 violins, 2 recorders, 2 mandolins, 2 chalumeaux, 2 theorbos, cello, strings & continuo in C Major). That there are so many solo instruments makes for such a colourful sound. It is also Vivaldi at his melodic best.


One of his best!!!! I love it too.


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Nagging Grasshopper




----------



## Rhythm

*Bella Figlia Dell'Amore - Rigoletto | features Sutherland and Pavarotti*





^ In this filmed Rigoletto quartet, Sutherland nails her high tones while apparently in her early 60's, at the time. She was technically able to sing those tones since she had over time exercised, protected thus preserved her vocal mid-range. Experienced listeners acknowledge a broadened vibrato can be expected as a singer's body ages, and there have been exceptions.


----------



## Rhythm

*Leontyne Price's Birthday reminder from Sudonim*

This live recording isn't the one from which I first heard Ms. Price. I'm pretty sure my first listen was from a studio vinyl of the Charpentier opera.

I had never expected to hear a voice like hers. Her vocal quality has been better described than this Wiki excerpt:

One critic characterized Price's voice as "vibrant", "soaring" and "a Price beyond pearls", as well as "genuinely buttery, carefully produced but firmly under control", with phrases that "took on a seductive sinuousness."[5] Time magazine called her voice "Rich, supple and shining, it was in its prime capable of effortlessly soaring from a smoky mezzo to the pure soprano gold of a perfectly spun high C."[6]​




^ Leontyne Price "Depuis le jour" from Louise 
Live 1968​
Thanks, Sudonim!


----------



## Mahlerian

Students these days can play Schoenberg like this???






I've always disliked the Menhuin/Gould performance, and Menhuin admitted that he didn't get the music, so I feel it shouldn't get quite the circulation on Youtube that it does. Gould knew his Schoenberg well, but like his recording of the Piano Concerto, his fellow performers didn't always have the same understanding.


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

This is the latest thing I favorited on YouTube so I would remember to listen to it when I had the time 





. -- Brahms Sonata No. 3

I am not at all familiar with Brahms, so I sought out one of his piano sonatas to listen to. I can already see his music is somewhat unusual ... His use of harmonies carries a more gentle and subtle kind of emotion than I'm used to hearing. I'm intrigued ^_^


----------



## DavidA

Mahlerian said:


> Students these days can play Schoenberg like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always disliked the Menhuin/Gould performance, and Menhuin admitted that he didn't get the music, so I feel it shouldn't get quite the circulation on Youtube that it does. Gould knew his Schoenberg well, but like his recording of the Piano Concerto, his fellow performers didn't always have the same understanding.


I believe Menuhin didn't know the piece and learned it overnight to perform with Gould the next morning.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Every time I listen to this particular performance (as far as I know it is the only one filmed available in youtube) I think of reorchestrating the work. Bass clarinet here, contrabassoon doubling there, where's that tuba from the second symphony when it would be very effective?, that pedal point should be somewhere else, etc. I'm more fond of either Sir Colin Davis's "meditative" approach or Karajan's crudeness.


----------



## Mahlerian

DavidA said:


> I believe Menuhin didn't know the piece and learned it overnight to perform with Gould the next morning.


That wouldn't surprise me. His performance of it was lousy. (Nothing against him as a performer as such, but performers tend to be best in repertoire that they love, rather than repertoire they do for someone else as a favor.)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Cosmos




----------



## Rhythm

^ Danza Española No. 5: Andaluza | Enrique Granados plays Granados





^ Danza Española No. 5: Andaluza | Julian Bream, performer


----------



## Rhythm

^ The Maiden and the Nightingale | Enrique Granados, composer
Alicia de Larrocha, pianist​


----------



## Rhythm

*Franz Schubert | Gretchen am Spinnrade, op.2, D.118*





^ Kiri Te Kanawa | Richard Amner, piano





^ Renée Fleming, in concert | Lyrics


----------



## worov




----------



## mirepoix

Last night I found myself listening to this - Tristan und Isolde - Liebesnacht. Here's the first part:





I don't quite know what to say. I'm aware I've only heard it out of context, yet I still found it incredibly moving. 
As a result I've used the search function of the forum and found various thoughts and recommendations of different versions/performances. But I believe I'll begin with the one featured here.
I look forward to hearing it as a whole and while I don't expect to get my head round it first time, I'm sure I'll eventually be rewarded.


----------



## DeepR

Who can recommend me something similar as the last part? Starting at 25:45. Just chorus, no soloist(s).


----------



## Rhythm

DeepR said:


> Who can recommend me something similar as the last part? Starting at 25:45. Just chorus, no soloist(s).


Is this more or less what you're looking for, DeepR?





^ Dixit Dominus RV 594 (4/4) | Vivaldi


----------



## Rhythm

^ Triosonata for oboe, bassoon, basso continuo | Giovanni Benedetto Platti


----------



## Rhythm

^ J.S. Bach BWV 1055 Konzert für Oboe d'amore | Albrecht Mayer, performer
An English horn was played.​


----------



## Rhythm

*Beim Schlafengehen | Richard Strauss*





^ Gundula Janowitz | Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Berlin, 1973​




^ Kiri Te Kanawa | Solti, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
Free Trade Hall in Manchester, 1990​


----------



## Rhythm

^ Ein Heldenleben op.40 | Richard Strauss
Anton Barachovsky, Solo Violin
Mariss Jansons, Symphonie Orchestrer des Bayerischen Rundfunks​


----------



## Rhythm

*Margarethe Siems | Der Rosenkavalier, first production excerpts 1911*

*Nick Reveles, San Diego Opera PodCast | 2011*





^ Margarethe Siems | 1911
The first Marschallin in Der Rosenkavalier, first production of Der Rosenkavalier from Dresden, part 1/2​




^ Margarethe Siems | part 2/2


----------



## Rhythm

^ Piano Sonata in B Minor | Liszt
Krystian Zimerman, pianist​


----------



## cjvinthechair

Stevan Mokranjac (Serbia) - Passion Week. Recommend the uploader of this, also 'Serbian Composers', if you want to get a flavour of this nation's output.


----------



## Rhythm

*Two Etude de Concert | Lizst*





^ Etude de Concert Waldesrauschen | Lizst
Paolo Restani, pianist​




^ Etude de Concert Gnomen-Reigen | Lizst
Paolo Restani, pianist​


----------



## Rhythm

^ Fifth Symphony for Strings op.34 | Gene Gutchë, composer
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra | Max Rudolf, conductor​


----------



## Rhythm

The cat's pajamas for a Saturday morning 





^ The Seasons Op. 67 | Alexander Glazunov
Ballet composed 1899; recorded 1993
Minnesota Orchestra | Edo de Waart, conductor
See Ytoob for notes and track marks.​


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

A little recap of the Wiener Konzerthaus' week-long early music extravaganza: Resonanzen 2014.
Check out the gorgeous Zelenka-bit at the end!﻿

The titles are not the titles of the pieces played but the names that were given to the concerts...


----------



## Blancrocher

Following Rhythm, a first listen to Gene Gutchë--thanks too for the attached bio.

*edit* Having listened to the 5th symphony, I'm presently trying the "Bongo Divertimento."


----------



## Rhythm

^^ You're Welcome, Blancrocher.



WienerKonzerthaus said:


> A little recap of the Wiener Konzerthaus' week-long early music extravaganza: Resonanzen 2014.
> Check out the gorgeous Zelenka-bit at the end!﻿
> 
> The titles are not the titles of the pieces played but the names that were given to the concerts...


Love it . And, we watch the few seconds of a group dance lesson, too. Thank You, WienerKonzerthaus!


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Rhythm said:


> ^^ Love it . And, we watch the few seconds of a group dance lesson, too. Thank You, WienerKonzerthaus!


I tried for a few minutes to dance along, when it happened. But I was late, missed some steps, and couldn't see what they were doing up front, while swirling into people. So I got frustrated and left to have a glass of wine. Maybe I should have tried again, thereafter. :cheers:


----------



## Blancrocher

Michel van der Aa, "Up-Close."


----------



## Rhythm

^^


Blancrocher said:


> Michel van der Aa, "Up-Close."


At the start, I thought I'd give it about ten minutes.  But, there was no stopping, and toward the ending, I thought, "Extraordinary!" I got the message, well, the one for me. 
Thank you, B.

Oh, and something else. I've now another musical path to explore.

R.


----------



## Blancrocher

A first listen to "The South Downs" for cello and piano, by Gavin Bryars, which was recommended by PetrB on another thread.

*p.s.* Lurking menacingly on the right-hand side of the screen is Bryars' "Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet"--a tenacious earworm that came to mind unbidden for years in the past! In any case, I enjoyed "The South Downs."


----------



## Rhythm

^^ Drats. I got the earworm :lol:. I knew better than go to utoob for a listen, but maybe the slitherer can be washed away with…





^ Concerto for Piano & Strings | Malcolm Williams, composer, who teasingly plays with your ears in the first and third movements.


----------



## Orfeo

Randall Thompson: Symphony No. 2
->


----------



## kanook

Keep in mind that one has to watch a youtube video in 720p or 1080p format to get the best quality sound available on youtube which is 192 kbps. On 360p and 480p videos the sound quality is only 128 kbps. Food for thought.


----------



## kanook

Mozart: Clarinet concerto in A major, K.622 with Nadja Drakslar. (I hope I've embedded this Youtube video properly)


----------



## kanook

Mozart: Clarinet concerto in A major, K.622 with Nadja Drakslar. (My second try embedding a youtube video)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kanook

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto no.2 op.18 - Anna Fedorova at the piano - Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie conducted by Martin Panteleev. Remember to click up to full 1080p. This is Top-Notch all the way! Enjoy.


----------



## kanook

MENDELSSOHN Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 - Ilya Yakushev at the piano with the Brevard Music Center Orchestra conducted by Keith Lockhar. Once again be sure to click up to 1080p. Enjoy.


----------



## kanook

Richard Addinsell's Warsaw Concerto with Valentina Lisitsa at the piano and the BBC Concert Orchestra conducted by Keith Lockhart.

From Wikipedia: "The Warsaw Concerto is a short work for piano and orchestra by Richard Addinsell, written for the 1941 British film Dangerous Moonlight, which is about the Polish struggle against the 1939 invasion by the Nazis. In performance it normally lasts just under ten minutes. The concerto is an example of programme music, representing both the struggle for Warsaw and the romance of the leading characters in the film. It became very popular in Britain during World War II."


----------



## kanook

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky / Nina Kaptsova - Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy. Bolshoi Ballet 2010.*


----------



## DavidA

Just found this on YouTube. Plated it already but repost. Part of Met's latest Falstaff. Such a joy. If anyone else finds any of it please let us know.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3WIDXbDAQE


----------



## science

It seems like this needs to be bumped again. I'm not sure why this thread isn't more popular. You can immediately listen to anything that the other people listen to that intrigues you.


----------



## Mahlerian

I was just listening to:
Webern: Cantata No. 2, op. 31
Yeree Suh, Ivan Ludlow, SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart, Lucerne Festival Academy Orchestra, cond. Pablo Heras-Casado





It's followed by Webern's Variations for Orchestra, op. 30, and also the Cantata No. 1, op. 29, although those aren't listed in the description.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Rhythm

Rachmaninoff plays Chopin Sonata No.2 (1/2)









^ Rachmaninoff plays Chopin Sonata No.2 (2/2)


----------



## Rhythm

*Genova & Dimitrov | Bulgarian piano duo play Infante*

These dances may snap some spirit into your feet .





^ Three Andalusian Dances (I) | Manuel Infante, composer
Genova & Dimitrov, Bulgarian piano duo





^ Three Andalusian Dances (II)





^ Three Andalusian Dances (III)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Nice management of the tempo, beautiful execution, great clarity, but the most important: it moved me!!


----------



## Rhythm

The audio of Moravec's Tempest Fantasy was posted on utoob in 2012, and I recently discovered the vid has been shielded for private viewings only. I'm reasonably sure the superb performance heard in that video was by The Left Bank Quartet. I think the following video is the next best performance we'll find on utoob, at the moment.





^ Tempest Fantasy | Paul Moravec, composer
Recorded September 20, 2012, at Trinity Wall Street in Manhattan
Moravec is best known for his work Tempest Fantasy, which received the 2004 Pulitzer Prize for Music.​


----------



## starthrower

I don't know if this piece is on a CD, but I heard a different performance by the NYP on the radio earlier tonight.


----------



## senza sordino

We need more theorbo. I'd like to play a theorbo. I think it has a lovely sound, deep and sonorous.


----------



## Rhythm

^ Violin Sonata #1 in F Minor, Op. 80, III Andante | Prokofiev
Frederic Chiu, one fine pianist with Pierre Amoyal, violinist​


----------



## thenewlyricist

I recently discovered this amazing video of the great French composer Olivier Messiaen improving on the organ. I once actually heard him do that, in Paris, on this very organ, so it reminds me a lot of that experience!


----------



## thenewlyricist

I have just joined, so I'm not sure if you're allowed to promote your own music on here, but if you are, then I would like to mention some of my work which is available on my channel on Youtube, for example:






The New Lyricist
http://thenewlyricist.wordpress.com/


----------



## Rhythm

*Rachmaninoff plays Rachmaninoff*

Sergei Rachmaninoff performed his Piano Concerto No.2, Mvmt.1









^ Sergei Rachmaninoff performed in its entirety his Piano Concerto No.2


----------



## Rhythm

^ Study for Player Piano No.18 | Conlon Nancarrow
Funny ending :lol:​


----------



## Blancrocher

Julian Bream playing Granados' Spanish Dance #5. Nice scenery in the video.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## Rhythm

*Tehillim Illuminated | Steve Reich*





^ Tehillim Illuminated | Steve Reich

Youtube notes | 31 March 2011, ASKO|Schönberg Ensemble and Synergy Vocals, directed by Clark Rundell performed Steve Reich's exuberant masterpiece Tehillim (1981) in Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ, Amsterdam.

For this piece I designed and programmed a visual acompaniment using the LED-walls of the auditorium. These acoustic walls have a light-installation built in, consisting of two hundred panels or cells, that can be directed to take on any colour and intensity at any moment in time. Using Flash animation video and lighting software Ecue, a synchronous light programme was cued to the music by an operator during the live performance of the piece.

The audience reacted very well to this enhanced performance of the very powerful minimal composition Tehillim.

The concert was part of the Minimal Music Festival 2011​


----------



## Oskaar

Two good advices to make your page load faster.

1: Opera browser show the picture, but dont fully embed it before clicking on it. Then you must click once more to start it.
2: Put your forum settings to show 5 posts at the time.

This will help conciderably.


----------



## Oskaar

*© Beethoven's 4th Piano Concert in G opus 58 (1805-6) Published 1808 - Royal Albert Hall 2001 (The Proms) - Orchestre de Paris - Conductor Christoph Eschenbach - Piano Soloist Hélène Grimaud.*






Another fine performance. I love to see such close ups of performers.


----------



## Oskaar

*L. van Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61

Berliner Philharmoniker.
Conductor Daniel Barenboim.
Violin Itzhak Perlman.
*





This is great! Perlman always look like he is to late for the toilet, but in fact I love to see the different expressions artists have when they live themself into the performance.

Dont know the year of this performance, but Barenboim looc quite young.


----------



## Arsakes

Mahler 2nd - Solti:


----------



## Oskaar

*From Chile, I have the pleasure of present you the Great Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra with The National Youth Choir of Great Britain, Miah Persson, Anna Larsson and Gustavo Dudamel playing the Full version of Mahler 2nd Symphony "Resurrection" at BBC Proms 2011.* - *Youtube post info*






Amazing production! Look forward to see this in full. I need to get more into Mahler.


----------



## Oskaar

*Great feature of russian Maestro Valery Gergiev with the World Orchestra for Peace, conducting Mahler's 5th Symphony at BBC Proms 2010.* _- youtube post info_






Magical! Very good production.


----------



## Alvis

I've made a couple of recordings of Tatia Chikovani, a very talented classical pianist. We're basically just doing this ourselves in a chamber music hall at her university, setting up cameras and microphones and learning as we go 

The latest recording is of Haydns Sonata no. 39 in D Major, I. Movement:






Also check out her channel if you enjoyed her performance. There's another video recording of Bach, and we have more recordings planned for the near future.

https://www.youtube.com/user/TatiaChikovani

Enjoy!
Alvis


----------



## Oskaar

Alvis said:


> I've made a couple of recordings of Tatia Chikovani, a very talented classical pianist. We're basically just doing this ourselves in a chamber music hall at her university, setting up cameras and microphones and learning as we go


Thats the way to do it! Fresh and fine performance. I would really appreciate if you post more in your own tempo, as you feel like. I will watch the channel.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Currently taking in DSCH's 2nd piano concerto, with Gergiev and Matsuev. As I've found with his interpretations of other Russian concerti, Matusev is very, very impressive.


----------



## Katie

Thanks Alvis! I love Tatia's energetically realized rendition - and I've replayed that wondrously layered passage from 1:27 - 1:40 three time now...peace/kat


----------



## Oskaar

Skilmarilion said:


> Currently taking in DSCH's 2nd piano concerto, with Gergiev and Matsuev. As I've found with his interpretations of other Russian concerti, Matusev is very, very impressive.


Really great!..............


----------



## Rhythm

*Recreating Ancient Instruments*

Only eight months ago, I discovered this research, which is offered at TC as another view of phenomena within artistically creative movements in Western arts and cultural domains. You could say without reservation that Rhythm is fascinated by it all. 


_________________
*Recreating Ancient Instruments* | pdf 254 kb 
GÉANT and ASTRA





^ Ancient Epigonion concert | Conductor, Eugenio Ottieri
Jan Dismas Zelenka, Czech baroque composer​
The next three paragraphs are near the end of the video, and were personally retyped.

"The research lends itself extremely well to the demonstration format, in particular, the progress to have a professional musician play the virtual musical instrument.

"Delegates will also have the opportunity to interact with the reconstructed instrument via a keyboard.

"The work is innovative as it represents the first example of results from a scientific grid being made accessible directly to musicians."​
The following retyped quoted texts from the full case study linked above as pdf, "Recreating Ancient Instruments", show keywords as data, network, infrastructure, technology, global, grid, technique -already associated with keywords such as supercomputers, satellites, information- with an additional favored keyword: sonification, that is, translating raw, numerical data or data visualizations into instrumental sounds and musical pitches, for example.

Supercomputers are or evidently will be used by any global industrial complex, music included, which implies the blending of human performing artists playing electronic instruments, i.e. keyboards, the music score of which is heard by pitches and sounds of an instrument generated real-time via supercomputer(s).

Being able to recreate the sounds of the [ancient musical instruments] Epigonion and the Barbiton, lost for many centuries, is a major step forward in our understanding and makes the past real for researchers and academics. For the first time we can actually hear the musical sounds of the past, using modelling techniques rather than guesswork. This same approach -using the network and grids for sound modelling- is also used in the work on data sonification, which is now being used by researchers to predict volcanic eruptions.
~ Dr. Domenico Vicinanza, Engineer, DANTE

21st Century research is very intensive from a computational point of view. We are facing a sort of technological revolution which is rapidly changing the research landscape. The intensive research, co-founded by the EU [European Union], has seen the creation of new e-Infrastructure -a term that in this context refers to the new generation of integrated ICT [Information and Communication Technologies]-based infrastructures. The success of the ASTRA project is testament to how e-Infrastructure can bring researchers and academics from across a multitude of disciplines together with artists, facilitating their creative collaboration on a global level. In addition, it provides an innovative use for research data, making this important work accessible to the general public.
~ Dr. La Rocca, Coordinator of ASTRA gridification​


----------



## PetrB

Without hearing it on its own, it is such a timbre as to blend so much it seems there is little or no distinct color, at least within the ensemble it is part of. 

This makes the event barely exiting from a listener's point of view.

It is possible nearly anything about the timbre which is distinct, interesting is lost in a compressed audio for YouTube format, but I can only think the excitement is far more cerebral, academic / historic than musical.


----------



## Rhythm

Frog | The Horn Orchestra of Russia









^ William Tell Overture (kinda)


----------



## Oskaar

Hello, tc-folks! Now, tell me what you meen:

Yesterday I started a thread ment for youtube videos with living performances. I thought it might be a need to separate the two types of videos with two thread since you can talk about two different ways to experience music. But maybe there are no need, and only will confuse people? I dont know. Maybe it is bether chanse for a strong ongoing thread just to collect it here? Playlists also?

What do you think is best for the forum? I have absolutely no problems with collecting it here. What is best for the forum is best for me. I have an eager to share, and maybe discuss. But right know I dont know where to post. I think I will post here until I get some answers. I dont want to run solo in the other thread.

But again, no hard feelings if we collect it here. Any thoughts? 

In the meentime you can enjoy this fine piano trio:

*Mendelssohn Trio for piano, violin, and cello No.2 in C minor

Violin: Lionidas Kavakos
Cello: Gautier Capuçon
Piano: Yuja Wang*






A bit dark filmed, but I love it. It makes an illusion of instruments and faces float arround in the air. Looks like they have a good time also!


----------



## Oskaar

This is a pearl! Loveley music, and very good production!

*Trio Solisti plays the Beethoven Piano Trio in B-flat Major, Op. 97 "Archduke" - First Movement

Maria Bachmann, violin
Alexis Pia Gerlach, cello
Adam Neiman, piano

*


----------



## Rhythm

*Thanks to Lope de Aguirre* for his post of composer Ben Johnston's Visions and Spels (1976). I've taken the prerogative to add some notes as a listener who thought this piece unusual yet not so unlike compositions flowing from experimental minds of a few current graduate students. I just keep on listening, finding paths the students are indulging, and the next one for which they prepare us. I'm all ears.






Here's the performance on Youtube.

It was noted in the video, uploaded May, 2011, that the vocals were performed by The New Swingle Singers. An extract from the Youtube notes follows with my added paragraph spaces and highlights.

< begin extract >

The New Verbal Workshop.

The New Verbal Workshop, founded in 1970 by Herbert and Norma Marder, is a group of six poets, musicians and actors who perform a medium which they call "speechmusic," using the voice as primary instrument. *All Workshop compositions are improvised*: formal structures and themes are developed through exercises and rehearsals and, as in jazz, the content is different in each performance, "teetering" as reviewer Thomas Willis says, "on the boundary between music and poetry." (The Chicago Tribune, April 17, 1977).

New Verbal Workshop has given performances at the Depot Theater and at the Krannert Center for the Performing Arts in Urbana, Illinois, and at the School of the Art Institute of Chicago. Its activities have been supported by grants from the University of Illinois. Participating in Visions and Spels are Herbert Marder, Norma Marder, Joan Korb, Fred Simon, Theo Ann Brown and Ben Johnston.

Visions and Spels is a realization of the indeterminate composition Vigil (although *the score, a verbal text, was not written down until after the piece was completed*). It was composed by the New Verbal Workshop, of which I was, for this composition, a member. I led the improvisations and decided upon the texts to be used.

The impetus for composing this work came from an invitation from Patricia Knowles of the University of Illinois Dance Department to compose a piece for the United States' Bicentennial Year. *The first version was performed in 1976, with dancers. After this performance, the Workshop decided to make an independent composition of it*. The work is truly a group composition. In part, the impetus to participate in such a composition came from a negative reaction to descriptions of group compositions in mainland China, reported by Cornelius Cardew. Their approach seemed to me be so wrongly based that I vowed to undertake the problem myself in order to make it work as I thought that it could-and should. *All the texts are by North American aborigines and come from the collection Technicians of the Sacred, edited by Jerome Rothenberg*." (Ben Johnston)​
< end extract >


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## DrKilroy




----------



## PetrB

oskaar said:


> Hello, tc-folks! Now, tell me what you mean:
> 
> I started this thread meant for youtube videos of live performances. I thought it might be a need for a separate thread, for comments and discussion of the performances.


I very much like this separate thread only for videos with performances and comment and discussion of them.

The other 'youtube videos' thread is more a grab-bag, since many Youtube videos are with some unrelated video with the music, or a series of pictures, a still photo or slow slide show, i.e. the other thread is 'just Youtube' as a listening medium.

I don't think I'm the only one as keen as you to have this thread, _solely for those Youtube links of performances we can watch._ Certainly worthy of an apart thread, and it is very clearly titled that way.

Best regards,
PetrB


----------



## musicrom

I just saw this excellent arrangement of the Sibelius Violin Concerto for flute:


----------



## hpowders

I thing I am going to be sick.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

musicrom said:


> I just saw this excellent arrangement of the Sibelius Violin Concerto for flute


Vaguely reminded me of this:


----------



## Rhythm

Another performance by Denis Bouriakov, flutist





^ Fantaisie Hongroise | Doppler, composer(s)


----------



## MatejfromSlovenia




----------



## Blancrocher

Sokolov playing Bach, BWV 904. Superb performance.

*p.s.* Following that up with Sokolov playing Francois Couperin.






And following _that_ up with a little browsing on Amazon.


----------



## Rhythm

ShropshireMoose said:


> …he [Louis Kentner] got so carried away by the rhythm of the music that he actually bounced up and down on his stool as he played them! It was all very impressive in a 78 year old! *I've never seen anyone who sat so low at the piano*, his stool was a little square kitchen stool, and at the end of the recital, his wife came on, unscrewed the four legs and walked off with it under her arm!


Mr. Kentner's technique of lowered elbows and arms was an excellent demonstration of evened weight distribution into shoulders, upper arms, forearms, wrists, hands, fingers, and onto the fingertips. Depending on predetermined control of one's body mass, the weighted finger method creates upper body and spinal placements for relaxation, naturally.

Kentner's and Gould's techniques vary, however, the detachment or weight method can allow relaxation depending on the pianist's primary finger tendencies and inherent liabilities.
I wonder why I would know? 





^ Gnomenreigen | Liszt, composer
filmed 1972; Louis Kentner, pianist​


----------



## Rhythm

GregMitchell said:


> …Daniels sounded utterly different, with a voice of astonishing beauty and richness, added to a wonderful musicality and gift for communication. He had me hooked from the first time I heard him (live in concert, not just on a record).


Mr. Daniels's vocal technique is like no other countertenor I've heard. In the following video, it looks as if he's showing off his uncompromised breath control and perfect point of placement of air for vibrating the mask as much as possible.

On online videos, it's an infrequent observation to hear a young, aspiring singer who's not fallen in love with his voice, or some females who also just love to hear themselves sing for that matter, so I agree his "musicality and gift for communication" are additional taunts  for singers who hear Daniels's technique. Both of his parents were and perhaps still are voice teachers. He's tops in my listening!





^ Ombra mai fu from Xerxes | Handel
filmed 1997; David Daniels, countertenor​
Bonus!





^ Barbaro Traditor from Bajazet | Antonio Vivaldi
Daniels in rehearsal with Fabio Biondi conducting Europa Galante​


----------



## Oskaar

Brahms - Piano Quintet in F minor, op 34

Eric Zuber performs Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor op 34 with the Ariel String Quartet at the Arthur Rubinstein Piano Master Competition (May, 2011, in Tel Aviv)


----------



## Rhythm

^ Sicilienne Op. 78 | Gabriel Fauré 
David Louwerse, violoncello; François Daudet, piano​
The piece was originally composed for but eventually wasn't included as incidental music for Molière's Le Bourgeois gentilhomme.


----------



## Rhythm

^ Intermezzo, F. A. E. Sonata | Schumann 
Pinchas Zukerman, violinist​


----------



## Rhythm

Dvořák had declined requests for a cello concerto, although, he acquiesced, and completed the piece in 1895.

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op.104, B.191, part 1 | Dvořák 
Mstislav Leopoldovich Rostropovich, cellist
Carlo Maria Giulini conducting LPO​








^ Cello Concerto in B minor, part 2 | Dvořák 
Rostropovich, cellist​


----------



## cwarchc

Keiko Abe


----------



## Rhythm

^ French pianist, Aldo Ciccolini played the Saint-Saens Piano Concerto No.5
Kirill Kondrashin, conducted

Mr. Ciccolini had a marvelous technique.

Saint-Saens's #5 was his last concerto, and was tagged The Egyptian likely a result of annual visits there.​


----------



## cjvinthechair

May be branching out too far for some members, but must own up to enjoying thoroughly, for an occasional change , most of the 'east meets west' concerti to be found on YT.
Apart from this one, with the pipa, just type in dizi, erhu, zheng, konghou, guan etc.(probably + concerto) & you'll find a good range of music. 
Do hope something appeals !


----------



## Oskaar

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

This video-film is fantastic! Glorious voices on the two singers.


----------



## Blancrocher

Janine Jansen & friends in Enescu's Octet, op. 7.

I feel like I'm the last person in the world to know about this composer (beyond a few popular hits). Exploring his works has been a delight. As the mood takes me, I'm going to dig as deeply as I can into his repertoire, much of which is still unknown to me: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_George_Enescu

I just got a couple hot tips from his Guestbook, which should keep me busy for the next little while.


----------



## Rhythm

*Christopher Theofanidis, composer | At the Still Point*

With regard to Alypius's post below, I searched to find other projects composer Christopher Theofanidis might be participating with these days. Here's a vimeo with excerpts from his work performed by the Ciompi Quartet titled _At the Still Point_, a composition blended with visual art, real and visually projected, and the spoken word from T.S. Eliot's piece titled, _Four Quartets_. Thanks to Alypius!





*See vimeo notes*.


Alypius said:


> I came across word that a new work by Christopher Theofanidis is being premiered this summer at the Grant Park Music Festival. The work is entitled _Northern Lights_. The blurb describes it this way:
> 
> Since some here may live near Chicago, this may be of interest. Here's the link to the Festival.
> 
> http://www.grantparkmusicfestival.com
> 
> Here's the link to the concert with the premiere:
> 
> http://www.grantparkmusicfestival.com/2014-season/northern-lights


----------



## Blancrocher

Norgard's 8th Symphony--probably my favorite from his cycle, though others on the forum know his work much better than I do. Looking forward to the release of the cd.


----------



## Rhythm

^ Piano Concerto No.23 K488 first mvt only | Mozart
Radu Lupu, pianist
with Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Sándor Végh​
You've probably noticed I prefer pianists who play technically and unpretentiously beautifully for whatever the hll piece they play, and who may make note errors to which I say 'doesn't matter'; who may like Gould hum while playing; who play with reserve rather than lifting hands as a showman would by some 16 inches or more away from or above the keyboard, remembering the practical purpose of a slight raise of hands into the air is relaxation, when necessary; who show more than a few light facial wrinkles; who've allowed gray hair to show up or would have if not for the polish of color in all the right places.
Just so you know-I've been known to change my mind, too .


----------



## Rhythm

*Dame Myra Hess played Mozart K.453*

As matters of curiosity abound, I'm unsure of the context of this video, although the scenes might be pre-WWII(?). 
I'm not an historian, needless to say 





^ Dame Myra Hess played Mozart K.453 in the National Gallery, London with the RAF Orchestra. The performance begins about 20 seconds in.

It's fun to watch Ms. Hess become a show person, albeit a rather understated manner, as she would have it, I suppose.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Not bad, not bad.


----------



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky

Sweet Rememberences by Mendelssohn... from his Songs Without Words op19/1. Beautiful piece.


----------



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky




----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky

Breathtaking piece and video.


----------



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky

Very nice. Great finale!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DeanClassicalTchaikovsky said:


> Very nice. Great finale!


---
_Oh yeah!_ . . . When I hear that last movement of Mendelssohn's _Italian Symphony_-- and the one I have in mind is the Abbado/LSO performance on DG-- I think of Clare Boothe Luce: "I hope I have ambition until the day I die."


----------



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky

A tribute to the great Handel.


----------



## PetrB

Lucia Dlugoszewski ~ Fire Fragile Flight 
_lovely piece_


----------



## Mister Man

A video posted on this site is my current listen, just a happy coincidence. :tiphat:


----------



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky

Beautiful


----------



## Bas

Cantata of this week (I do not own it on cd), no. 166, for the fourth sunday after easter


----------



## hpowders

Casta Diva from Norma by Bellini with the great Maria Callas.


----------



## Rhythm

^ Libertango | Dame Evelyn Glennie, performer 
Astor Piazzola, composer
Dame Evelyn Glennie, profoundly deaf, performer and arranger, doesn't hear music as many of us do. Ms. Glennie feels the music she plays through vibrations and rhythms as she strikes her instrument of choice, thus, she also feels music through the bottoms of her feet.​


----------



## mirepoix

Maurice Ravel, Trio for piano, violin and cello.
Rubinstein from 1950


----------



## cjvinthechair

Bryce Dessner - 'Tour Eiffel'....found thanks to a 'steer' on another TC thread; lovely choral work - do try !


----------



## hpowders

Bellini, Norma, Casta Diva.
Cecilia Bartoli.

From the studio recording.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Vivaldi Who?


----------



## Rhythm

*Bernstein Conducted / Didn't Conduct Wiener Philarmoniker*

At mark 3.00, see his face when the orchestra reenters after one measure rest.





^ Symphony No 88 4th mov. | Haydn


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> hpowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casta Diva from Norma by Bellini with the great Maria Callas.


Lovely.

I've heard more beautiful timbres with this, but never one as emotionally persuasive-- not even_ close_.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> Lovely.
> 
> I've heard more beautiful timbres with this, but never one as emotionally persuasive-- not even_ close_.


Yes. Bartoli sings it better technically, but there was only one Callas. I treasure her Tosca.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

hpowders said:


> Yes. Bartoli sings it better technically, but there was only one Callas. I treasure her Tosca.


I'd argue that Bartoli does not sing it better technically. All those aspirates, the gruppetti somehow split up into small groups, and her legato is nowhere near as good as Callas's. Bartoli is not, and never will be a Norma. For more beautiful tone I would turn to Ponselle or Caballe or Sutherland, but never to Bartoli. And actually, technically, Callas takes a lot of beating.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I'd argue that Bartoli does not sing it better technically. All those aspirates, the gruppetti somehow split up into small groups, and her legato is nowhere near as good as Callas's. Bartoli is not, and never will be a Norma. For more beautiful tone I would turn to Ponselle or Caballe or Sutherland, but never to Bartoli. And actually, technically, Callas takes a lot of beating.


Truer words never spoken.


----------



## hpowders

GregMitchell said:


> I'd argue that Bartoli does not sing it better technically. All those aspirates, the gruppetti somehow split up into small groups, and her legato is nowhere near as good as Callas's. Bartoli is not, and never will be a Norma. For more beautiful tone I would turn to Ponselle or Caballe or Sutherland, but never to Bartoli. And actually, technically, Callas takes a lot of beating.


Bartoli was attempting a more stylistically correct performance than the norm (pun intended).


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> I'd argue that Bartoli does not sing it better technically. All those aspirates, the gruppetti somehow split up into small groups, and her legato is nowhere near as good as Callas's. Bartoli is not, and never will be a Norma. For more beautiful tone I would turn to Ponselle or Caballe or Sutherland, but never to Bartoli. And actually, technically, Callas takes a lot of beating.


Judging by the reviews on _Amazon_, the Bartoli Norma seems to have a lot of partisans, many of whom are taken with the "period style" conception the performance as a whole is said to embody (even though they may still admit Callas' supremacy). I'm not convinced by the sound clips I hear, or by some excerpts on YT. I hear an attractive crispness and clarity from the small period band, but a lot of speed, jauntiness and clipped articulation which I feel undercut the nobility of the opera. The Pollione and Oroveso sound vocally nondescript. Sumi Jo is a lovely-sounding soprano Adalgisa, to which I have no objection (she does sound younger than Norma, which mezzos like Stignani and Simionato didn't). "Mira, O Norma" is very pretty, but the cabaletta sounds like opera buffa. I think Bartoli lacks the necessary gravitas necessary in both voice and manner, despite a lot of consonant spitting and coloratura hysterics to make herself sound forceful. Still, I'd like to hear the entire recording (without having to buy it, of course). It may have some valid insights and some visceral excitement to recommend it (keeping an open mind, you know!).


----------



## Woodduck

hpowders said:


> Bartoli was attempting a more stylistically correct performance than the norm (pun intended).


Yeah, Norm never was a success in bel canto. He retired and found happiness hanging out where everybody knew his name.


----------



## hpowders

Woodduck said:


> Yeah, Norm never was a success in bel canto. He retired and found happiness hanging out where everybody knew his name.


Norm was never caught aspirating either. They had a back room for that.

Cheers to you!!!! :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Woodduck said:


> Judging by the reviews on _Amazon_, the Bartoli Norma seems to have a lot of partisans, many of whom are taken with the "period style" conception the performance as a whole is said to embody (even though they may still admit Callas' supremacy). I'm not convinced by the sound clips I hear, or by some excerpts on YT. I hear an attractive crispness and clarity from the small period band, but a lot of speed, jauntiness and clipped articulation which I feel undercut the nobility of the opera. The Pollione and Oroveso sound vocally nondescript. Sumi Jo is a lovely-sounding soprano Adalgisa, to which I have no objection (she does sound younger than Norma, which mezzos like Stignani and Simionato didn't). "Mira, O Norma" is very pretty, but the cabaletta sounds like opera buffa. I think Bartoli lacks the necessary gravitas necessary in both voice and manner, despite a lot of consonant spitting and coloratura hysterics to make herself sound forceful. Still, I'd like to hear the entire recording (without having to buy it, of course). It may have some valid insights and some visceral excitement to recommend it (keeping an open mind, you know!).


I heard it several times on a flight from US to Rome and it was okay. Wasn't nuts over it, but I was a captive audience. It was the only opera in the "infotainment" programming.

The classical choices were typical mainstream garbage. Boring as hell performances by current in vogue 20 something "stars" with no personality and nothing to say.


----------



## Woodduck

hpowders said:


> I heard it several times on a flight from US to Rome and it was okay. Wasn't nuts over it, but I was a captive audience. It was the only opera in the "infotainment" programming.
> 
> The classical choices were typical mainstream garbage. Boring as hell performances by current in vogue 20 something "stars" with no personality and nothing to say.


After that experience you deserve one too. :cheers:

No, two. :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Woodduck said:


> After that experience you deserve one too. :cheers:
> 
> No, two. :cheers:


Thanks! That was in business class too! What were the choices in coach?

"Ya want music, try rubbing these sticks together!!!"


----------



## hpowders

I saw Norm once at Belle Canto's. Surprised. Thought he'd be barred.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My reaction to this right now is  this is very weird, but kinda interesting. About as weird as the Grand Grand Overture:


----------



## opus55

Ooops wrong thread!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Thanks! That was in business class too! What were the choices in coach?
> 
> "Ya want music, try rubbing these sticks together!!!"


--
Right, never fly cattle-class. But also-- and equally important: _ bring your own music_.


----------



## albrecht

Sorry, I'm a fan (Philippine Madrigal Singers)
Jagdlied.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Woodduck said:


> Judging by the reviews on _Amazon_, the Bartoli Norma seems to have a lot of partisans, many of whom are taken with the "period style" conception the performance as a whole is said to embody (even though they may still admit Callas' supremacy). I'm not convinced by the sound clips I hear, or by some excerpts on YT. I hear an attractive crispness and clarity from the small period band, but a lot of speed, jauntiness and clipped articulation which I feel undercut the nobility of the opera. The Pollione and Oroveso sound vocally nondescript. Sumi Jo is a lovely-sounding soprano Adalgisa, to which I have no objection (she does sound younger than Norma, which mezzos like Stignani and Simionato didn't). "Mira, O Norma" is very pretty, but the cabaletta sounds like opera buffa. I think Bartoli lacks the necessary gravitas necessary in both voice and manner, despite a lot of consonant spitting and coloratura hysterics to make herself sound forceful. Still, I'd like to hear the entire recording (without having to buy it, of course). It may have some valid insights and some visceral excitement to recommend it (keeping an open mind, you know!).


I've listened to as much as I could stomach on spotify. A grand tragedy is reduced to a mere little domestic drama. Maybe that's more in tune with today's tastes, but it certainly did nothing for me. I refuse to believe that this is what Pasta, the creator of Norma, sounded like. According to contemporary reports, she had grandeur and gravitas to burn.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> Right, never fly cattle-class. But also-- and equally important: _ bring your own music_.


I actually did bring my ipod, but was fascinated with the infotainment system.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> --
> Right, never fly cattle-class. But also-- and equally important: _ bring your own music_.


Some of us would never travel if we didn't travel cattle class. 

I just turn on my laptop and remind myself that it is a) really just a short amount of time out of my life, and b) what wonders await when I get there.

:angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Some of us would never travel if we didn't travel cattle class.
> 
> I just turn on my laptop and remind myself that it is a) really just a short amount of time out of my life, and b) what wonders await when I get there.
> 
> :angel:


I always bring my Kindle library with me and I am never bored in the least.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Debussy in his Wagner phase. I used to think this piece was quite dull, but it isn't so. Could have been better? probably.


----------



## cwarchc

Challenging, however brilliant


----------



## worov




----------



## Blancrocher

Stephen Drury playing Ives.


----------



## Rhythm

*My love of three-quarter time | Rheinlegendchen*

From Mahler's *Des Knaben Wunderhorn*





^ Rheinlegendchen | Gustav Mahler 
Christa Ludwig, mezzo with Leonard Bernstein & New York Philharmonic Orchestra, 1967​




^ Rheinlegendchen | Gustav Mahler 
Thomas Hampson, baritone with Wolfram Rieger, accompanist at Concertgebouw Amsterdam, 1995​


----------



## Rhythm

Once upon a time, this thread was collectively directed by some, including me, toward posting videos of live, viewable performances, but I'll diverge from that very good idea by thanking ptr, who reminded us of Mr. Gould's talk.


ptr said:


> He was a magician! Glenn Gould made a number of interesting radio shows for CBC, among an interview with Stokowski when the conductor was 88 yeasr old (1970), it is a most interesting document that can be heard on fx. Youtube.…
> /ptr






^ Glenn Gould: Stokowski, a portrait for radio 1 
The first video of this playlist as noted by ptr, above.​


----------



## Rhythm

*Vier letzte Lieder | Richard Strauss*

There was no stopping today's listening without sopranos, and I think choosing Gundula Janowitz's voice and interpretation for the fourth piece was quite appropriate, if not emotionally indulgent of me.

Here are texts of Richard Strauss's *Four Last Songs*. He composed the songs in 1948 when he was 84; he passed away in September, 1949.





^ Frühling from Vier letzte Lieder | Leontyne Price
Recorded New York, 1979​




^ September from Vier letzte Lieder | Lucia Popp
Recorded 1977​




^ Beim Schlafengehen from Vier letzte Lieder | Karita Mattila
Recorded Royal Opera House, 2005​




^ Im Abendrot from Vier letzte Lieder | Gundula Janowitz 
Recorded Berliner Philharmoniker, 1973​


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## worov

Some Lou Harrison :


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

There is really nothing quite like it, especially when the players put their soul into it.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Orchestration is composition.


----------



## Rhythm

^ Benno Moiseiwitsch played Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor with Constant Lambert conducting The London Philharmonic for the 1943 British war flick "Battle for Music".


----------



## Rhythm

^ Howard Shelley conducted from the piano The Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra while performing composer Ferdinand Hiller's third movement, Allegro con fuoco, from Piano Concerto No.2, Opus 69.


----------



## Rhythm

Too many vids on the tubes show accompanists playing with the piano lid fully open, and that causes many times too much piano, overpowering the vocalist(s) or instrumentalist(s).

In this vid, notice the piano lid is in its lower position. The accompanist, Elmar Oliveira, who is quite good technically with playing articulately and lightly, allows the violinist, Robert Koenig, to be heard distinctly while performing composer Corigliano's Sonata for violin and piano, part 4 of 4.

This is a good one. And the audience loved it, too!


----------



## Badinerie

Was watching this an hour ago. I keep meaning to buy the DVD...but it is loooong!
Stunningly beautiful music and singing though.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## DeepR

These are great.


----------



## worov




----------



## Rhythm

Ohgoodness, the applause interrupted the trance.

Petrushansky played from that considered, poised hand position and weighted finger technique. Musicianship? You may consider it innate. He's within a circle of finer concert pianists, from my point of view.





Scherzo Op.4 | Johannes Brahms, composer
Performed by Boris Petrushansky​


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Quite folksy.


----------



## dgee

I've been fascinated by this lately:


----------



## worov




----------



## Rhythm

Sonata for Solo Piano (1957) | Donald Harris, composer
Daniel Beliavsky, piano 
Excerpt from YT notes | This music video is the conclusion of a documentary film, entitled Sonata (1957), produced in 2011, about composer Donald Harris (b. 1931) and his first independently composed work, completed in Paris after he left Nadia Boulanger's studio and before he began working with Max Deutsch. In Harris's own words, he loved every note; he caressed every note, and he felt liberated to compose freely in a style of his own choosing after an unremarkable start with Boulanger.​


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Great quartet in my opinion!


----------



## cjvinthechair

Yevhen Stankovych - Violin Concerto no. 2 - some beautifully lush music here from a composer most folk won't know. Hope you approve !


----------



## Rhythm

She's quite attractive! And she plays good, too 





^ Chopin Ballade No.4 F Minor, Op.52
Khatia Buniatishvili, pianist​


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Rhythm

^ Gavotta variata | Rameau 
Francois Joel Thiollier, pianist who informed my posture and physical expressiveness at the piano as a teen. 
As then, so today.​


----------



## dgee

I like this thread so here's a little bump with the best Rite of Spring I've seen. SFSO is so big and so all over it. Visuals are a bit nutty but give quite an exciting sense of what's happening around the orchestra - it's very involving and sent a few shivers up my spine and brought back some happy memories. Short of a few other expected activities, playing Rite is still some of the best fun I've ever had


----------



## echo

I took a friend to this, but he must of eaten too much 'foreign food'. He sat there twitching like a lunatic and when that massive chord of the finale kicked in he screamed "The Organ!" and ran up trying to stop the performance. ---- good times


----------



## echo

anyone care to dance ?


----------



## echo

THE Maestro


----------



## echo

wonder if John Williams used the force on this


----------



## dgee

Who knew you only needed 12/12/8/6/4 to knock this outta the park? The numbers you can afford when every string player is a monster - all the benefits of a smaller band and the huge, huge focused sound. These guys can't miss for me at the moment, it's like rediscovering this rep and falling in love better


----------



## Giordano

"Laudamus Te" from Mass in B-minor, JS Bach

Isabelle Poulenard with Gustav Leonhardt & Co.






Carolyn Sampson with Masaaki Suzuki & Co,


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by SimonNZ...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some joyful Poulenc in thoroughly authentic performances (Poulenc himself, with his partner Jacques Fevrier in the double piano concerto). This set also includes the _Aubade_, which has always been a favourite of mine and the music for his ballet _Les Biches_. Serviceable late 50s/early 60s stereo for the most part.


----------



## starthrower

Schnittke documentary. Features clips of the composer speaking, and also his brother who speaks English.


----------



## Lukecash12

Gotta have them sheets! However I'm listening it's always best with the sheets somewhere.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Stravinsky being jazzy:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening again to the rarely heard _Aubade_, one of my favourites from my teens.


----------



## omega

Amazing performance by a non-professionnal orchestra... The "standing ovation" is fully deserved!






:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Stravinsky being jazzy:


Yeah. I like that! Thanks.


----------



## Alvis

Hi, here's our latest recording and my 1st try with a lighting rig. I've been told that the stereo channels are reversed, so... Oops ;-)

Tatia Chikovani is playing Franz Liszt, Aux cyprès de la Villa d'Este from "Years of Pilgrimage":






Check out her channel if you enjoyed it 

-Alvis


----------



## omega




----------



## LarryShone

After reading an article on British world war 1 prisoners making music I had to google Arthur Benjamin's Jamaican Rumba, and found this fabulous double piano version.

Jamaican Rumba - Arthur Benjamin:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Rameau, always fresh.


----------



## Rhythm

Thanks to csacks, who right here in *Current Listening* reminded us of the pianist Dame Moura Lympany; she performed the premier of Aram Khachaturian's Piano Concerto in D-flat major in 1940.





^ This is 1/2 of the first movement of Ms. Lympany's performance (presumed not the premier) with London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Anatole Fistoulari.

The concerto was first recorded by William Kapell with the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Serge Koussevitzky in 1946.





^ The entire concerto performed by Mr. Kapell.


----------



## trazom

It's been over two years and I'm still not quite over her death.


----------



## brotagonist




----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Mozart Clarinet Concerto with period instruments.


----------



## trazom

It's a very nice performance of a very great, very humorous piece of Mozart's that not many people know of...or, at least, I don't think they do. I like the cadenzas they add, except for the last one which is kind of gimmicky, but it's okay.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Victoria at his best.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Cosmos

This performance of Oedipus Rex


----------



## ClassicalMusicYouTube




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## aleazk

Really great compilation of late medieval and early renaissance.


----------



## bharbeke

A couple channels I like are Classical Vault 1 and ComposersbyNumbers.


----------



## Blancrocher

Not youtube, but youkou:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU4NTk5MDA0.html

A live concert with Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting Messiaen's "Un Sourire," his own "Insomnia" and "Dona nobis pacem," and Ligeti's "Requiem."


----------



## cjvinthechair

Blancrocher said:


> Not youtube, but youkou:
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU4NTk5MDA0.html
> 
> A live concert with Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting Messiaen's "Un Sourire," his own "Insomnia" and "Dona nobis pacem," and Ligeti's "Requiem."


Never even heard of Youku - excellent 'steer', thank you !


----------



## DeepR

Currently under the spell of this symphony so I thought this was a very nice video


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

aleazk said:


> Really great compilation of late medieval and early renaissance.


I remember when I first discovered those composers I spent a whole month obsessed with them. I think what attratcts me most is the very open-sounding ear-born 'natural' flow of the music and the great variety it achieves. There's been nothing quite like it until Debussy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ensemble Symphonique Neuchatel/Mayer (rec.2010)


----------



## Blancrocher

Esa-Pekka Salonen's "Lachen verlernt" for solo violin and "5 Pieces after Sappho" from the La Jolla Music Society Summer Festival in 2003. La Jolla commissioned the violin piece, which I'm very taken with.

La Jolla's director, the violinist Cho-Liang Lin, discusses Lachen verlernt, and Salonen has a lecture/conversation about Sappho. Neither is particularly revelatory, though as a Salonen nut I was happy to hear them.


----------



## musicrom

Vaneyes said:


> Ensemble Symphonique Neuchatel/Mayer (rec.2010)


My local orchestra is actually going to play this piece sometime next year (along with the Schumann Piano Concerto, if I remember correctly). Thanks for posting this - I'll be able to see if I actually want to go to the concert or not now!


----------



## worov




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

After two weeks of increasingly hot and dry weather now it's raining like mad in these lands. This piece is full of charm.


----------



## Turangalîla

I am rediscovering how delightful the Ligeti piano concerto really is.
(The other three movements are on YT as well, interpreted by His Worship Pierre-Laurent Aimard.)


----------



## Turangalîla

aleazk said:


> Really great compilation of late medieval and early renaissance.


It is great, great music-I'm excited that there others who agree with me.


----------



## DeepR

Hamelin plays Paul de Schlözer - Etude in A flat, Op. 1 No. 2


----------



## SilverSurfer

Excuse me, does anyone know the reason why of this kind of videos of complete recordings *"Auto-generated by Youtube"*?:






Are they lauching a kind of Spotify on Youtube?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Rostropovich playing Bach in front of the Berlin Wall. Beautiful moment!


----------



## Mahlerian

I was considering using this in the Image and Music thread, but all of the paintings which came to mind failed to capture all of the wonderful facets of this subtly complex movement.


----------



## starthrower

Bernstein's DG recording. Intense performance, but the sound is rather harsh and bright.


----------



## Figleaf

SilverSurfer said:


> Excuse me, does anyone know the reason why of this kind of videos of complete recordings *"Auto-generated by Youtube"*?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they lauching a kind of Spotify on Youtube?


I've only noticed those auto generated videos popping up during the last few days. I don't know why they're doing it, but it's good to have these great recordings available for free. This is one which appeared in my 'Suggested videos' recently- it's an excerpt from a album of highlights taken from a complete recording, not the whole thing:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## omega

What do you think of this? I'm personally not convinced.

No, I'm being too moderate.
*This coda (from 19:50 on) is a massacre, and it is not the only part that makes my hair curl. How on earth is this possible to let them play this?*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## musicrom




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Marvellous! Perhaps a Schoenberg-like orchestration introducing just a few clarinets, a bit of cor anglais even, would make it more seductive for the modern ears.


----------



## sprigofflowers

Um, i'd say this music is pretty epic.


----------



## sprigofflowers

Musicrom this is great music, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Art Rock

This percussion concerto by Corigliano blows me away.


----------



## worov




----------



## musicrom




----------



## trazom

Listening to and watching my favorite dancer as Aurora(out of the younger generation of prima ballerinas, that is) in Sleeping Beauty. The music, of course, is amazing. This was from several years ago when she was still a principal at the Royal Ballet. Youtube deleted most of the other videos and her aurora variations which was my favorite, but this one's left for now, so get watch before it's deleted


----------



## worov




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Good they did the entire thing.


----------



## musicrom




----------



## Guest

For the 'cellists on this forum: *Piatti*, 12 Caprices for solo cello. Now, I was brought up more on the Franchomme Caprices, but these Piatti numbers are a great challenge. Played here superbly by Carol Tsai. Here's the link to 42 minutes of technique allied to Romantic gestures gone wild:


----------



## Blancrocher

Wilhelm Berger - Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 95


----------



## musicrom




----------



## sadams

World Premiere of a new orchestral piece composed and orchestrated by Emily Bear, age 13. Performed by the 80 piece Performance Santa Fe Orchestra, conducted by Maestro Joe Illick. December 24, 2014 at the Lensic Theater, Santa Fe, New Mexico


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Blancrocher

Pettersson - Symphony 8


----------



## Albert7




----------



## Albert7

Two more pieces I plan to feature on tinychat talkclassical today:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## classicalremix

Great idea! Makes everything easier.


----------



## Albert7

Very lyrical here.


----------



## Albert7

Featuring this on tinychat:


----------



## Albert7

now on tinychat


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Morimur




----------



## Morimur

Mock if you must, but I've always liked this song--no homo. . . not that there's anything wrong with that . . . from the _wordly_ perspective. . . which doesn't really . . . Ah, nevermind.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio's "Concertino." A very pretty work--I wish I could track down a recording.

From the composer:

I composed Concertino while I was still studying at the Conservatory in Milan with Giorgio Federico Ghedini. I remember the deep impression Ghedini's instrumental music made on me in those years, and it is therefore inevitable that its impact has filtered into my Concertino.

But there is also something else behind Concertino: I was born in a small town in Italy near the French border, far from the so-called cultural centres. There I lived until the age of eighteen, studying and learning everything I could about my heritage. I never felt regretful nor underprivileged by living in a provincial town, but I felt injured and angry when, in 1945, with the end of Fascism, I realized the extent and the depth of the cultural deprivation that it had imposed upon me. That same year (I was already twenty) for the first time in my life I was able to hear the music of Schoenberg, Milhaud, Hindemith, Bartók, Webern, etc.- that is, the real voices of my European heritage. These composers, and others as well, had previously been forbidden by Fascist "cultural politics". The impact was traumatic to say the least, and it took me at least five years to recover from it. I believed, and still do, that the best way to deal with traumatic experiences is to cope with them to the end and, if possible, to exorcize them on their own ground.

These are the premises of Concertino, written in 1950. It was one of my last exorcisms of the experiences and encounters of those years and, I think, my last tribute to them.

http://www.universaledition.com/Luciano-Berio/composers-and-works/composer/54/work/1644


----------



## beatnation




----------



## Albert7

On tinychat right now featuring this:


----------



## Blancrocher

Ilir Lluka: Entrant (variations pour une orchestre électronique)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - The Seven Last Words (Nikolaus Harnoncourt).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Blancrocher

Yejin Gil plays Unsuk Chin Piano Etudes


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Albert7

We can't let this thread die !


----------



## MartinClassical

Maby offtopic.. Does anybody know what this song is called?.. I've tryed everything..






Thanks..


----------



## echo




----------



## Mahlerian




----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Albert7




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## cjvinthechair

Antonio Pinho Vargas ; Judas secundum Lucam, Johannem, Matteum et Marcum (2002)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Alien *(1979), soundtrack by Jerry Goldsmith.


----------



## Metronome

May I suggest this beautiful performance? (Ligeti, mysteries of the macabre 15/1/2015)


----------



## Schubussy




----------



## Albert7

A Muhly piece here from the Proms.


----------



## MatejfromSlovenia




----------



## leroy




----------



## Albert7

I need to hear this but it looks good.


----------



## Albert7

Right now, this is awesome.


----------



## MartinClassical




----------



## Albert7

Here you go folks for tonight:


----------



## Itullian

Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique 
National Orchestra of France / Leonard Bernstein 
EMI Classics 73338 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Sloe

I am currently listening to Carl Nielsen´s fifth symphony:


----------



## Albert7

So lovely


----------



## SixFootScowl

Trying something different


----------



## Stirling

I have the not on youtube, cd, or myself. Would that every one would wriggle selves out of the comfort zone once a week.


----------



## Sloe

After surfing around on youtube I have find Peter Schat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Sloe

Thanks to Bardamu:


----------



## helenora

listening to this piece and so far it's the best interpretation for me, better than countertenors  though I like countertenors, but her pronunciation, phrasing, tempo etc is incomparable - it is as it should be... as it was supposed to be performed( I think ) anyway it's perfect for my taste. Brava Elisabeth!


----------



## Sloe

Listening to an Italian opera.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Blancrocher

Toru Takemitsu - Between Tides, for violin, cello & piano


----------



## Bettina

More ocean music...


----------



## Blancrocher

Gubaidulina - Fachwerk


----------



## George O

One of my favorite music films of all time. If you have 1:36 to spare.

Chopin: Etude Op. 10, No. 4 
Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DeepR

George O said:


> One of my favorite music films of all time. If you have 1:36 to spare.
> 
> Chopin: Etude Op. 10, No. 4
> Sviatoslav Richter


I agree. It's amazing. And the myth that it is sped up keeps appearing.


----------



## DeepR

You made me listen to one of my favorite Richter recordings. He makes this beautiful etude sing like no other; the rubato is so good. I learned this difficult piece myself which only increases my admiration for this performance.


----------



## interestedin




----------



## arnerich




----------



## Bettina




----------



## ldiat

just found this on the tube.. any one who? and where?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Lutoslawski*: Cello Concerto, w. Alstaedt/Finnish RSO/Slobodeniouk (2013, Finlandia Hall, Helsinki).

Picture Poor, but sound's okay.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## tortkis

Maya Beiser: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert




Osvaldo Golijov: "Mariel"
Michael Harrison: "Just Ancient Loops" Mvt. 1


----------



## Tchaikov6

Funny reading the comments:

"My ears are very confused right now."

"Learning this makes me want to punch myself in the crotch."

"Would've been better without the stinger.﻿"
﻿


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Lugano 2015


----------



## Vaneyes

*Vienna 1990

*


----------



## Blancrocher

Pierluigi Billone - Phonogliphi (for voice, bassoon and orchestra) (2014)


----------



## Rosie

Vaneyes said:


> *Vienna 1990
> 
> *


That is a cool symphony


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler - Symphony 4 (Abbado - Lucerne, August 2009)


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Adès: Lieux retrouvés, for cello & chamber orchestra (2009, orch. 2016)


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Adès: Variations for Blanca, for solo piano (2015)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my absolute favorite guitarists! A true hero


----------



## Blancrocher

Matthias Pintscher - Shirim, for baritone and orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Matthias Pintscher: un despertar, for cello & orchestra (2017 - World Premiere, Boston)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## tortkis

Greg Anderson plays Ligeti Etude 13: "The Devil's Staircase"


----------



## Judith

Just watched Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto performed by Joshua Bell and conducted by Jiří Bělohlávek on You Tube. Also performed Vocalise by Rachmaninov as an encore. Not sure of orchestra!

Lovely performance.

Ironing isn't so bad after all!!!


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Everything I heard since 5:00 am this morning:





















Yesterday:






Edit: Unfortunately this is my max upload.


----------



## wolkaaa

Trifonov's own concerto.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Orpheus and Mass (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra, 1949)


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Symphony 4 (Gergiev, 2016)


----------



## Blancrocher

David Philip Hefti: Chiaroscuro


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 6 (Horenstein, Recorded live, January 1969)


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel: Daphnis and Chloe (Dutoit)


----------



## tortkis

Xenharmonic Praxis August 2011 Closing Concert


----------



## Blancrocher

Lukas Foss conducts his Baroque Variations (Amsterdam, 1977)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Leonhardt, 1965)


----------



## Tallisman




----------



## Bertali

In L'Amore innamorato Christina Pluhar's ensemble L'Arpeggiata and sweet-voiced sopranos Nuria Rial and Hana Blažíková offer us a gem, a rarity that cleverly borrows the title of a mysterious opera by Cavalli, thought to have been lost or perhaps never premiered.


----------



## tortkis

Max Richter In Concert ~ Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (Recomposed by Max Richter), Music from Infra


----------



## Blancrocher

Takemitsu: Quatrain (Ozawa, Tashi)


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev: Violin Sonata 1 (Oistrakh/Oborin, 1946)


----------



## Sloe

Symphony for winds and percussion by Hilding Rosenberg:


----------



## Blancrocher

Takemitsu - Family Tree


----------



## Sloe

Renata Scotto singing Un di ero piccini from Mascagni´s opera Iris:


----------



## Bertali

If haven't had enough here is another one


----------



## tortkis

Rytis Mažulis (b.1961): Canon solus (1998) - Vocal ensemble Alter Ratio


----------



## Omicron9

Vaneyes said:


>


Some of the most interesting featured soloist work I've seen.


----------



## tortkis

Blancrocher said:


> Lukas Foss conducts his Baroque Variations (Amsterdam, 1977)


Thanks for your post. I didn't know about Foss. This is great but it seems hard to find the recording. I downloaded Orchestral Works (Renaissance Concerto For Flute and Orchestra, Salomon Rossi Suite, Orpheus and Euridice), a New World Records album. These are wonderful compositions inspired by Renaissance/Baroque music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wagner: Tristan and Isolde (Kleiber, 1982)


----------



## DeepR

Love this piece


----------



## Blancrocher

Simeon ten Holt - Canto Ostinato, for two pianos


----------



## eugeneonagain

Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (suite)


----------



## wolkaaa

Let's renew this thread.


----------



## tortkis

Olivier Messiaen improvisations on organ


----------



## Botschaft




----------

